
No data caps, no DOCSIS 3.0? TWC's math doesn't add up - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/04/twc-without-data-caps-internet-upgrades-now-in-doubt.ars
======
quoderat
This should be getting more attention. Seems like the HN crowd would be a
little more on top of this.

